# Cheap Aviary - Ideas Where to Look



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Apart from ebay, Preloved & Gumtree is there anywhere else I can look for a cheap aviary?

My fledgling crow is now staying but although I have room for him/her I don't have alot to spend so any recommendations would be much appreciated 

Have considered building my own but I am rubbish at things like that & don't have anyone to help me unfortunately


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Apart from ebay, Preloved & Gumtree is there anywhere else I can look for a cheap aviary?
> 
> My fledgling crow is now staying but although I have room for him/her I don't have alot to spend so any recommendations would be much appreciated
> 
> Have considered building my own but I am rubbish at things like that & don't have anyone to help me unfortunately


*You've already stated where the cheapest would be...trouble with second hand you usually have to dismantle and transport.
Shame you can't make your own...it's very simple if you can find someone who can use a hammer and screwdriver.
The best would be attached to a small shed for our lousy weather...or you could copy this one in my pic.with a cosy box to keep our friend warm and dry.
The right hand third is a safety porch to avoid escapees...you wouldn't need that bit for our friend.*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

poohdog said:


>


That is exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks fantastic Poohdog & is exactly what I would want.

Is there any sites that give instructions on how to build, what I need, etc I've never done anything like this before, always got my BF of the time to do stuff like this.

Most of the aviaries I have looked at are very expensive & I would still have to assemble myslef anyway.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd keep an eye on local ads to get a cheap one as it'll only be for a few months until he's old enough to go his own way, or find a rescue centre who have an aviary with other crows so he can learn the much needed social skills he'll need when he's released, they're usually inundated with them at this time of year, keeping him on his own in such a small aviary is not a good idea or very fair on the bird.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> I'd keep an eye on local ads to get a cheap one as it'll only be for a few months until he's old enough to go his own way, or find a rescue centre who have an aviary with other crows so he can learn the much needed social skills he'll need when he's released, they're usually inundated with them at this time of year, keeping him on his own in such a small aviary is not a good idea or very fair on the bird.


*I've taken it for granted that this is a crippled bird and that alternatives are not available.*


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

I used amazon for my aviary, nice big indoor cage for only around £80 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Happypet-av...ie=UTF8&qid=1403046783&sr=8-4&keywords=aviary).
There are some pet selling sites on facebook too, though I haven't looked about outdoor aviaries! 
Hope you find one soon x


----------

